# X-Terminator Blind, What pattern?



## Dwagner (Sep 11, 2003)

I have decided to try the X-terminator layout blind. I will be using it for snow goose hunting in Canada, so I will be hunting in stubble or pea fields. What is the best pattern for these conditions? Thanks for the help.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You'll probably want to go with shadow grass for peas.

If you have the patience, you could use any camo pattern. Go to a ditch, stream or slough and mud your blind until it's covered. Than while it's still wet rub some pea stubble all over it so it sticks. It'll dry naturally and works pretty slick for us in areas difficult to hide in like peas.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'll second what Chris said!! If you hunt peas, shadowgrass is the only way to go.
Heres a pea field pic, using the method Chris talked about.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Definetly shadow grass for peas.Most of the pea fields we hunt don't have that many vines left.More black than anything else.So it takes lots of mud to blend in well.


----------



## Dwagner (Sep 11, 2003)

What do you think would be the best pattern for stubble? Thanks for the help.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think your going to almost want to go with shadow grass regardless of what your in. Obviously you are going to have to adapt the blind to each situation differently, but shadow grass gives you the best pattern to get a jump on blind preperation.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If I was going to hunt stubble only....Farmland Gold.

But that looks terrible in a pea field.

So for both...Shadow Grass.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Shadow grass seems to be a good all around color.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

what do you do when you are hunting in winter wheat? its usually so short its hard to cut enough id think


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I just bought a x-terminator in farmland gold. How hard is it going to be to hide it in a pea field?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just my opinion,but Farmland Gold really sticks out in a black pea field.You will just have to put on a lot of mud...and while it is still wet,stick some vines to it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Like Ken said, mud it up and add the stubble to it like in dblkluks photo. With some patience you can hide a blind in any field IMO.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

Max-4---by advantage(realtree) is a great pattern for corn and also stubble....never hunted any pea fields!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2004)

Alright, I have both the Advantage Max 4 and the Mossy Oak Shadow Grass. I'd have to say, hands down, Advantage Max 4 is the ruler!!! 8) Almost wish I would've went with that on my gun instead of advantage wetlands!!! :-? I've hunted snows in everything from corn to disced wheat fields, max 4 really helped with the darker colors.. Just my :2cents:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

like the post's above Mud, Mud, Mud, and Mud it don't matter.....

If U really take the time and mud and stuff the Veg.

It doesn't matter what the camo pattern is....

I do like the shadow grass on the lazy days when the clock is tickin...

How bout the blind copanies come up with the ultiamate mud patern :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

#1, LOL, I hope the difference between advantage wetlands and MAX4 on your gun hasn't made a difference in your hunting.lol :rollin:


----------

